# 2012 CAAD10 5 Headset question



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

So I have my stem as low as it can go. It's to the point where the stem is on the concave headset piece and the carbon spacers on top of the stem. I think I can lower my stem more, but I need to replace the concave headset piece with a lower one in order to slam it more. I don't want to install a new headset so just looking for another headset piece that is lower and a direct fit? Anyone know where I can find what I'm looking for?


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

You can try

V 1.1 | Metallic Poutine


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks!!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

chibi said:


> You can try
> 
> V 1.1 | Metallic Poutine


I have two of those (one for my CAAD10 and one for my Jamis Nova Race) and they work great and fit well.

On top of that on my CAAD10 I'm running a -20 degree Deda stem (was running a -17 degree Thompson). This finally put my bars where i want them and it feels both comfortable and fast.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

They don't have black as an option on their site.

Any other similar headset bearing cover recommendations?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RCMTB said:


> They don't have black as an option on their site.
> 
> Any other similar headset bearing cover recommendations?


They were supposed to get a new order of black ones in on Oct. 22nd. However, they sell out pretty quick, so I'd shoot them an e-mail and ask when they will have them in stock.

I have a black one that I moved onto my Jamis Nova Pro from my Cannondale ... and just put a silver one on my Cannondale, which looks good since it's the polished aluminum CAAD10-4 (Rival) bike.

As far as anything else like it ... there isn't anything out there. Your only option would be to go with the shop that has the largest supply of off the wall stuff and see if they have something that works.

The nice part of the headset caps from "Slam that stem" is they are designed specifically around the CAAD10 headset/frame ... so it's a perfect fit.


----------

